# AIB Insurance - Green Cards post Brexit



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

Good Afternoon,

Just a quick message to say we are now issuing green cards for our clients travelling abroad.

For more information, read this post on our website:

https://www.aib-insurance.co.uk/news/greencardbrexit

We recommend if you are travelling in Europe you contact us 14 days prior to departure to ensure cover is maintained.

You can contact us on the usual number 02380 268351.

Many Thanks
AIB Insurance


----------

